# Breathing new life into old tunes.



## Earzbleed (Feb 10, 2013)

When I made up a flashdrive full of good driving music, I had a lot of older stuff with much lower volume levels than the newer stuff. Rather than diving for the volume control every time a new tune follows an old one, I Normalized the volume levels using Adobe Audition. I chose a tune with high levels and good strong bass ( Cherry Red by Five Horse Johnson) as my reference and told Adobe to match those levels. I chose the " ITU -blah blah Loudness" option and rather than just give an overall gain boost, the program boosted the parts that needed it the most, resulting in some much more defined bass in the old stuff. My Led Zep, Stones etc. sound like they have been remastered rather than just a crappy old volume boost. Makes much more of a difference than just turning the volume up when an oldie comes on.


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

Earzbleed said:


> When I made up a flashdrive full of good driving music, I had a lot of older stuff with much lower volume levels than the newer stuff. Rather than diving for the volume control every time a new tune follows an old one, I Normalized the volume levels using Adobe Audition. I chose a tune with high levels and good strong bass ( Cherry Red by Five Horse Johnson) as my reference and told Adobe to match those levels. I chose the " ITU -blah blah Loudness" option and rather than just give an overall gain boost, the program boosted the parts that needed it the most, resulting in some much more defined bass in the old stuff. My Led Zep, Stones etc. sound like they have been remastered rather than just a crappy old volume boost. Makes much more of a difference than just turning the volume up when an oldie comes on.


What do these programs actually do?

I'm assuming reduce dynamic range for increased overall loudness...?


----------



## Nothingface5384 (Jul 8, 2013)

mp3gain, small free app that does the same thing
http://mp3gain.sourceforge.net/

another program if you need to cut out silence or gaps at end of files..or even splice and merge files
http://www.pistonsoft.com/mp3-splitter.html

cd ripper/converter
http://www.dbpoweramp.com/

these were my main audio tools for when i was huge into the ripping/p2p filesharing scene
I had others, once which can analayze the files to see their true CBR or VBR ...as allot of idiots used to rip files at 128cbr and reencoed to 320cbr or vbr....

..think its was it
http://www.afterdawn.com/software/audio_video/audio_tools/encspot.cfm


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Doesn't the Itunes check sound feature on both the computer and Player do the same thing?


----------



## Earzbleed (Feb 10, 2013)

JVD240 said:


> What do these programs actually do?
> 
> I'm assuming reduce dynamic range for increased overall loudness...?


Sorry it took so long to reply. Forgot about this thread.
I cant find the page that explained it clearly for dummies like myself but this is the full name of the option I chose. ITU-R BS.1770-2
The other options for volume matching are;
Total RMS
Peak Amplitude
True peak amplitude
Loudness

Perceived loudness
I've yet to try the others because I was so happy with the results of my first volume match. For all I know, they could work even better but I do know I've been hearing the Stones, Zep, Motorhead and Floyd like never before.

O yeah....Pffffffffffffffffffffffft @mp3 gain. What's an mp3?. I use .wav files.


----------



## Nothingface5384 (Jul 8, 2013)

Earzbleed said:


> O yeah....Pffffffffffffffffffffffft @mp3 gain. What's an mp3?. I use .wav files.


lol yeah, I dont use mps anymore either
pretty sure dppoweramp does volume normalization, don't think its audio format specific ,but havent used it in a while.
If I can figure out how to install a damn tablet in a 72skylark while looking good i'll be using .flac


----------

